# great deal



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

winchester xpert hi-velocity steel shot 1550 fps 12 gauge 3 inch 4 shot, 5 buck a box. hamlet wal-marts.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

boonecreek.... You better believe that has a great deal....!$


----------

